# Cv axles



## Megafox (Oct 10, 2019)

Don't get on any one axle being right most of the time the auto parts shops will sell you the wrong one some only barely get into the spleen and spinoff


----------



## Megafox (Oct 10, 2019)

2000 2001 maximal infinity slip non slip etc . they are different some are for infinity non slip and others don't matter its not the same toyring sedan is one that's longer inside . only on the drivers side but that's the only one that actually moves you.


----------

